# Our Saturday ride in the rain outside of Enumclaw, WA



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We had originally planned on going to Taylor Mountain but at the last minute decided to go the extra distance here and finish digitizing the Mount Baldy trail system they we started on last year. So with a thermos full of hot tea we ventured out into the rain! 
We thought we’d have the trails to ourselves but it seems that Seattlites are a hearty bunch and we ran across more than a handful of people!









The trails here are, remarkably enough, fairly level, once you get over the top of Mnt Baldy! On this trip we also found the link between the Mount Baldy and Mud Mountain trails. If you look at the map the trails here interconnect with a maze of logging roads, so be prepared to spend time on gravel in between the trails. 
All and all I like this set of trails for a conditioning ride (or hike!). The trails are pretty well maintained and marked. Parking is excellent at both trailheads. 

For a printable trail map, driving directions, video, and more please click here.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I love the trail names.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Can't say I'd be game for a trail named nose dive!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hehe nose dive trail, pretty cool name.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

thats right behind my house, I live on 
Mud Mt Rd. The powerlines are right behind me, did you ride to the lil lake?My hubby has many times cut trees that blocked nosedive.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA how awesome, I live in Seattle WA and it was pretty rainy here today! BLAH


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It sounds like fun and I bet it is gorgeous


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

booner said:


> thats right behind my house, I live on
> Mud Mt Rd. The powerlines are right behind me, did you ride to the lil lake?My hubby has many times cut trees that blocked nosedive.


That is very nifty! Yes, we went past the tiny lake under the power lines. Is it true that the lake has goldfish in it? Some of the oldtimers from our BCHW chapter have said there's a lake at Baldy that is filled with goldfish. 

BTW- you'll see a new trail map at the Baldy Kiosk soon. We're putting a 3x4 foot color map of the trails up.


----------



## Dare2dream ersgirl (Feb 10, 2010)

those sound like some good trails i'll have to go on them sometime i live...semi near there haha, i dont think it'd be fun in the rain though  ahah


----------

